# 4lb. Sauger 12/26



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Fished a creek off the Ohio. This was the biggest of many. Managed a couple Hybrids some whites too. Working on picture... it says its too large to fit on here any advice?









it measured 21" i put it in the freezer for my buddy he wants to mount it


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

GotStripes said:


> . Working on picture... it says its too large to fit on here any advice?


Try uploading the picture into your photo gallery. Then open the photo in your gallery, left click on it, and select "properties".

You should see an Icon that looks like this:









Highlight the Address section, and copy the address, then click on the little yellow mountain looking thingy at the top of you post:









then paste the address in the prompt window: 










Then hit ok and post! 

Hope this helps


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

that fish right now is sitting in that new deep fryer, he"s been talking about all day....it was a nice 21in. sauger. now its fryed to a nice golden brown...... when ya git-er-done, post that picture. maybe a before and after picture. before frying and after. dave...


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

i wish i could make it bigger.... beer cans are a reference if you can tell


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i cant see it .   nice job though.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

See if this works:
AJ explained it right. Here ya go.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

That is one nice sauger!!


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

how did you get it so big? Anyway sorry about the non nature footage it was dark when i got home and he wanted me to freze it so he could get it mounted. those are my feet i had to stand on the counter


----------



## dwwv4 (Nov 12, 2006)

if we get some hogs tomorrow,lets make samidges out of em....... dave


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

as long as Sam and Mitch are ok with it...... I guess after this we will be hard up getting people to face us in a tourney huh


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

congrats on the 4-canner quite a fish!! Used to fish down on Ohio years back with the guy who taught me how to fish can remember coming home with sore arms. Great Catch!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

That's what it's all about!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice Sauger Chris!
Hey, when you're out fishing, who's at home doing the dishes? 
God Bless,
LMJeff


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

GotStripes said:


> how did you get it so big?


It appears that you linked the thumbnail to the picture, rather than the picture itself. Next time try clicking on the thumbnail to open the picture, then link the blown up photo in your gallery 

Nice fatty Sauger BTW...Isn't the state record in the 4lb range?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Great choice of beer...i mean, nice fish


----------



## SKEET (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Nice Fish,4 More Like That Would Be Hard To Beat In Tournament!!


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey thanks for the help with the picture guys, I appreciate it.


----------

